# Snookered!



## Mick_Lane (Oct 1, 2006)

Big snook from Black rock. Measured 90 cm and weighed about 4 kg. Put up a good fight on 6 lb. mono and a soft plastic. At first I thought I'd hooked a big snapper, going by the weight. But was a little more sluggish than a snapper would have fought. Had fun landing it in the kayak with a little trout net! Biggest fish from the yak yet, still after a 2 kg + snapper though. Cheers Mick.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Monster fish mate, well done. :wink:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice snook there Mick...congrats on landing the big lady. I reckon there's a few angry snook waiting for the yak fisho's at the pearly gates...but they may be looking for you amongst the first they seek vengance from :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVKdmBUAABBXgAASYAEAghAAP+/eICAAdBqZHqnqeqfkiMgbINU8RAaNqaGMpiASCBpLw7qKendDcME/tocpzoRKpm3MLpEiEetBvvl8nBw/IvBpWK2IGk5l/n8rqouUUmKxRU/Gcsz/btA6VAsNYSqhKMgeUn2LT2LuSKcKEgpTswKg


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done Mick


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW Mick, that's a great fish
Well done mate


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done Mick. The big snook are certainly around at the moment.

How did you cook it up ? I don't like getting my hands slimy so I normally unhook them whilst they are still in water.  If they cook up OK I might take one home.

Regards
Grant


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice work Mick, thats probably the biggest I've ever seen Thats a great feed of Thai Fish Cakes.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYAW4yoAABBfgAASYGUACAEBEAA/556gIABUNT0kNqeoGg00DIRNGKA2o2o0aZGguPCD60VgmJD3Sdk3qRatI7o0uMYAQuioPsS3E062UGLkE4IffJYNXKdJarYmn1GJZawiSXEPBD/xdyRThQkIAW4yoA==


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

That's one nice snook... I gotta get me some roof racks and head to ricketts one day...

cheers

Ivan


----------



## Mick_Lane (Oct 1, 2006)

Hoit, I cooked it up and it was surprisingly very good. Very few bones and nice chunky flesh. The missus really did like it. She even rated it as one of the better fish she has eaten. I basically cut her up into steaks, wrapped them into foil with lemons and cooked for about 15 min. No drama. Mick.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

thats snooktastic.... :lol:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Now THAT'S a 'cuda!

Big toothy fish on light line. Nice one.

Z


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

now thats a prize fish from a yak Mick... congrats. Are you launching from rickets point when fishing black rock?


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Very nice Mick, jeez and the 70cm one I caught there last year is a baby compared to yours :shock:

In my my opinion though it wasn't all that good on the table a little bland. But jeez what fish, you have the mangoe record for the biggest snook so far I think 

Milt,


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Holy crap, what a fish! nice one


----------

